# New to the Forum! Hello!



## JackiMoss (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi!

I'm new to the Forum but have been lurking for a couple of years and very much appreciate the insight, experience, and advice here.

I do not have fancy mice. I have two rescued house mice girls that I adore. Pip and Squeak were just pinkies when their mother was killed and they tumbled out of their nest. I managed to see them and immediately rescued them. I quickly tried to get up to speed on infant mousie care and was lucky enough to run across a veteran rescuer on Facebook who expertly directed me. Her suggestion to feed them the formula from the tip of a tiny camelhair paint brush literally saved their lives.

They are two years old now and seem to be thriving. I have them in a large tank with lots of enrichment that I change or add to often. I feed them the chow I have seen approved of here on this site, along with a lot of fresh veggies, some granola, and some Cheerios.

I post updates on them on Facebook from time to time and try to soften or even change the bad rap so many people give mousies and ratties.

Thanks for all you do and thanks for allowing me to be a member.

Jacki


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome amongst us


----------

